# Help - Opera blocks flipkart



## baiju (Oct 28, 2012)

Since the past few days, I can't access flipkart from opera. It used to work before that. The message shown is



> Web Address Blocked
> 
> The address Online Shopping India - Buy Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Laptops, Watches & Other Products @ FlipKart is blocked by the content blocker.
> 
> To undo the block, right-click on the page, select "Block Content", and click the "Details" button to edit the list of blocked content.



There is no items in the list of the blocked contents. I can access FP using Firefox. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2012)

Web Address Blocked ...then what? - Opera browser - Opera Community


----------



## baiju (Oct 28, 2012)

I disabled the extension Opera Adblock and now flipkart works.


----------



## aumshah (Oct 29, 2012)

Remove blocking filter.
Add site to site preferences and disable content blocker.
Temporarily disable content blocker using Block Ads button.


----------

